# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Beavers!!!

## Anti Federalist

I've had to deal with any number of pests in my life: rats, mice, moles, rabbits polecats, you name it.

Never had a goddamn beaver problem before.

I do now though, went out back in my woods to pull some firewood for the winter, and found a pond where there wasn't one before and a whole nice stand of trees down. 

A few minutes of sloshing around and I found the lodge and the dam.

Rotten rodent bastards. 

OK, most effective removal?

IcyMudPuppy, I'm looking your way.

----------


## Danke

coulda just stayed single.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

rated 1*

deceptive thread title.

----------


## Carson

Careful!

They aren't the nice furry animals like in the movies or cartoons.

From what they say, especially if you mess with their dams.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> coulda just stayed single.





> rated 1*
> 
> deceptive thread title.


Ah hah hah...hah...erm...

ಠ ಠ

----------


## Verrater

A live trap with poplar oil would probably do the trick.
If you want it dead, a shotgun or a body gripper trap.
If you don't mind the felling of trees and are just worried about flooding you can build a relief pipe and just leave them alone.

Make sure of course you check your local laws and consult the local conservation office before taking any action.
Sometimes the local conservation department is willing to help or at least provide advice.

----------


## Tarzan

You can also get over your immediate thoughts of getting rid of them... calm down a bit... and recognize that they create a habitat that will be used by many other creatures as well. The area would become a magnet for other wildlife. Plus, they are beneficial in the pond and wetland area they created as it can stabilize your water needs and issues. If they are in an area that you use infrequently, let them be. They eat plants and bark... so, you can use the trees they have felled (once they are done with the bark) for firewood or other needs.

If they are not causing you direct harm... you may find that they can actually do you some real good. If it doesn't work out... you can make a hat later. They are defensive, so don't $#@! with them or their kits. Stay away from their lodge. Seeing what their construction efforts have done to your property can be a bit of a shock. But, quite a bit of that is the initial construction. It will continue as they make repairs and the wetland increases... but is not nearly so pronounced as their initial impact. See if you can live in harmony with them before you decide.

http://www.beaversww.org/beavers-and...about-beavers/

----------


## amy31416

> Ah hah hah...hah...erm...
> 
> ಠ ಠ


As if you hadn't a clue this thread could go that route. 




> You can also get over your immediate thoughts of getting rid of them... calm down a bit... and recognize that they create a habitat that will be used by many other creatures as well. The area would become a magnet for other wildlife. Plus, they are beneficial in the pond and wetland area they created as it can stabilize your water needs and issues. If they are in an area that you use infrequently, let them be. They eat plants and bark... so, you can use the trees they have felled (once they are done with the bark) for firewood or other needs.
> 
> If they are not causing you direct harm... you may find that they can actually do you some real good. If it doesn't work out... you can make a hat later. They are defensive, so don't $#@! with them or their kits. Stay away from their lodge. Seeing what their construction efforts have done to your property can be a bit of a shock. But, quite a bit of that is the initial construction. It will continue as they make repairs and the wetland increases... but is not nearly so pronounced as their initial impact. See if you can live in harmony with them before you decide.
> 
> http://www.beaversww.org/beavers-and...about-beavers/


Like this advice best. +rep

----------


## acptulsa

Oh, joy.

Now you are in a pickle.  If you leave them be, the government will blame _you_ for creating an unauthorized body of water without a permit, and tax you for the new lake as though you were putting a very profitable restaurant and marina on it.  And if you destroy their handiwork, the government will come down on you for giving the wildlife headaches.

Congratulations.  You are now officially damned if you do and dammed if you don't.

----------


## The One

When we used to get coons on our back porch, momma'd just chase 'em off with a broom.

----------


## CasualApathy

I say leave the beavers be...

----------


## Cowlesy

Call Carl Spackler for advice?

----------


## brandon

If you really don't like them, maybe a half stick of dynamite in their house will do the trick?

----------


## acptulsa

> When we used to get coons on our back porch, momma'd just chase 'em off with a broom.


Racoons aren't beavers.

Trying this approach sounds like a good way to get your broom converted into a whisk-broom.

----------


## pcosmar

It was a common use for Dynamite. When Dynamite was a common item.

----------


## moostraks

> Oh, joy.
> 
> Now you are in a pickle.  If you leave them be, the government will blame _you_ for creating an unauthorized body of water without a permit, and tax you for the new lake as though you were putting a very profitable restaurant and marina on it.  And if you destroy their handiwork, the government will come down on you for giving the wildlife headaches.
> 
> Congratulations.  You are now officially damned if you do and dammed if you don't.


lol....made my day with this one!!!

----------


## specsaregood

> I do now though, went out back in my woods to pull some firewood for the winter, and found a pond where there wasn't one before and a whole nice stand of trees down.


Time to see about stocking that with something edible.

----------


## oyarde

I would just put some Red Ear Sunfish in the pond , throw up a few wood duck houses  and eat them later . Steal logs from the beavers for firewood , make them work harder , explain to these beavers this is called a tax .

----------


## donnay

Idea for a new siggy.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## AFPVet

> coulda just stayed single.


lmao!

----------


## Dr.3D

Hey, just get the recipe for Venezuelan Beaver cheese and milk those babies.

----------


## The One

> Racoons aren't beavers.
> 
> Trying this approach sounds like a good way to get your broom converted into a whisk-broom.


It was a Forrest Gump reference...guess it was only funny to me.  It saddens me to know that my reputation around here is so piss-poor that one of my fellow long-time RPFers thinks I'm so stupid that I don't know that a racoon is not a beaver.  

Can I try another movie reference?  "I bet you called us beavers on your radio, didn't you?  I hate being called a beaver!!!"

Or a song reference....Ohhhh, cleeean beaver.  I believe you can get me through the niiiiight.

----------


## Acala

Here's whatcha gotta do, see?  You take a knife.  A Big knife.  Good and sharp, right?  And you clench it in your teeth, see?  Clamp down tight, now, you don't want to lose your knife when you need it most.  Then you git naked, see?  Otherwise your clothes might hang you up.  Then you slip into the water real quiet like, see?  Then you swim up to the beaver lodge.  Then you dive down and come up through the entrance into the lodge and just start slashing around with your knife like a maniac until everything in there is DEAD DEAD DEAD, see?  Except you.  You aren't dead.  You swim back out.  Done.

----------


## FunkBuddha

3 pages of comments and I'm the first one to post this?

----------


## Tarzan

> It was a Forrest Gump reference...guess it was only funny to me.  It saddens me to know that my reputation around here is so piss-poor that one of my fellow long-time RPFers thinks I'm so stupid that I don't know that a racoon is not a beaver.  
> 
> Can I try another movie reference?  "I bet you called us beavers on your radio, didn't you?  I hate being called a beaver!!!"
> 
> Or a song reference....Ohhhh, cleeean beaver.  I believe you can get me through the niiiiight.


*I got it!*





don't worry about this reference affecting your reputation... I thought you were stupid way before this 
oh yeah, its *CB* radio...
and, that's "dream weaver" 

Another possible reference:
"Gee, Ward. Don't you think you were a little hard on the Beaver last night?"


*RPF... where no member goes uninsulted*

----------


## CasualApathy

> 3 pages of comments and I'm the first one to post this?


haha, she just had it stuffed.... *giggles like a little girl*

----------


## specsaregood

Also, this thread is worthless without pictures.

----------


## The One

*RPF... where no member goes uninsulted*[/QUOTE]


In that case, I consider it an honor.

----------


## Tarzan

> Congratulations.  You are now officially *damned* if you do and *dammed* if you don't.


Got that one too... LOL!

----------


## dannno

> Stay away from their lodge. Seeing what their construction efforts have done to your property can be a bit of a shock. But, quite a bit of that is the initial construction. It will continue as they make repairs and the wetland increases... but is not nearly so pronounced as their initial impact. See if you can live in harmony with them before you decide.
> 
> http://www.beaversww.org/beavers-and...about-beavers/





> Cause if you're an animal, you want to have a beaver as a friend, cause they have some kickass houses. Right on the lake. "$#@! lakeside, this is lake ON!"


-R.I.P. Mitch Hedberg

----------


## Danke

> Also, this thread is worthless without pictures.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You can also get over your immediate thoughts of getting rid of them... calm down a bit... and recognize that they create a habitat that will be used by many other creatures as well. The area would become a magnet for other wildlife. Plus, they are beneficial in the pond and wetland area they created as it can stabilize your water needs and issues. If they are in an area that you use infrequently, let them be. They eat plants and bark... so, you can use the trees they have felled (once they are done with the bark) for firewood or other needs.
> 
> If they are not causing you direct harm... you may find that they can actually do you some real good. If it doesn't work out... you can make a hat later. They are defensive, so don't $#@! with them or their kits. Stay away from their lodge. Seeing what their construction efforts have done to your property can be a bit of a shock. But, quite a bit of that is the initial construction. It will continue as they make repairs and the wetland increases... but is not nearly so pronounced as their initial impact. See if you can live in harmony with them before you decide.
> 
> http://www.beaversww.org/beavers-and...about-beavers/


AF, i like this idea above  don't piss off a beaver

----------


## Icymudpuppy

For a novice, beaver trapping can be tricky, and the traps are fairly expensive, especially if you don't anticipate using them regularly.

Assuming Conibear style killing traps are legal in your area, that is the most effective trap for use with Beaver.  Set them in a well travelled channel, at the entrance to the lodge, or just under the water at the base of a slide, and you'll have dead beaver very soon.

If they are not legal, the following live traps can be used with success with a little practice and trial and error.  #3 Legholds on a drowning set, Hancock suitcase traps, Easy set falling door cages, and Comstock power door cage traps.  Legholds are a little cheaper than conibears, but hard to get a good catch with beaver on because of the way beaver scurry.  The other traps are all cage style traps which close the animal inside a chamber.  A cautious animal will avoid them unless you work hard at camoflauge or surprise sets, and baiting becomes necessary.

If you want the animal removed quickly you are probably best off hiring a pro.

If you wait a few more months, some pros will trap at reduced cost since the fur season will be on.

A good professional will also evaluate your landscape to identify how you can prevent a problem in the future such as fencing off access to the woody material, tree protectors, dam prevention on culverts and stream channels, and long term hazing.

Go to www.aallanimalcontrol.com to see if anybody within my organization is near you to find a pro that is as high quality as I am.  If we don't have an office near you, you can usually find someone by contacting your state's wildlife or game management bureaucracy.  Since most game management bureaucracies in all 50 states are funded by license sales from sportsmen rather than taxes they are probably the most competent bureaucracy in your state.

However.  As Tarzan and a few others have already mentioned, having beavers around can be a benefit to your habitat.  A pond will attract deer, elk, bear, squirrels, rabbits and other edible game at the cost of only a few trees.  however, if the land is primarily agricultural, the loss of workable land, the loss of valuable timber, or the loss of certain development rights as the EPA identifies it as a "wetlands" (used to be called swamps when I was a kid) may make letting them be unprofitable.

----------


## puppetmaster

live trap works for me....I have a couple every few years. then take them 10 20 miles away......

----------


## specsaregood

> live trap works for me....I have a couple every few years. then take them 10 20 miles away......


So what you are saying is, a beavers average rate of travel is about 10 to 20 miles every few years.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> live trap works for me....I have a couple every few years. then take them 10 20 miles away......


Beavers can travel up to 40 miles a year in search of habitat.  You may not be doing yourself any favors there.

Also, the people who live near where you are taking them may not care for it.

Unless you have permission from the landowner where you are taking them, I would recommend euthanasia.  If you wait for fur season, you can harvest the fur.  Castor is also a valuable resource.  Animal products.. A natural, sustainable, renewable resource.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks for the input, it's appreciated.

Some items you mentioned:

Conibear type traps are legal for taking beaver.

A landowner has the right to to destroy beaver, their dams and lodges if it is causing property damage and/or could potentially cause damage to a road or bridge (both of these are the case).

While appreciate the "let nature be" input, and for the most part that is just what I do with my woods, the location and damage being done are going to necessitate getting rid of these things posthaste.

I have a hunting buddy of mine that traps, between the two of us, we should be able to get rid of them.




> For a novice, beaver trapping can be tricky, and the traps are fairly expensive, especially if you don't anticipate using them regularly.
> 
> Assuming Conibear style killing traps are legal in your area, that is the most effective trap for use with Beaver.  Set them in a well travelled channel, at the entrance to the lodge, or just under the water at the base of a slide, and you'll have dead beaver very soon.
> 
> If they are not legal, the following live traps can be used with success with a little practice and trial and error.  #3 Legholds on a drowning set, Hancock suitcase traps, Easy set falling door cages, and Comstock power door cage traps.  Legholds are a little cheaper than conibears, but hard to get a good catch with beaver on because of the way beaver scurry.  The other traps are all cage style traps which close the animal inside a chamber.  A cautious animal will avoid them unless you work hard at camoflauge or surprise sets, and baiting becomes necessary.
> 
> If you want the animal removed quickly you are probably best off hiring a pro.
> 
> If you wait a few more months, some pros will trap at reduced cost since the fur season will be on.
> ...

----------


## specsaregood

> While appreciate the "let nature be" input, and for the most part that is just what I do with my woods, the location and damage being done are going to necessitate getting rid of these things posthaste.


At least take a pic for us, for posterity.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> At least take a pic for us, for posterity.

----------


## pcosmar

> 


*Dam !*

----------


## driller80545

Eat it

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


Well, crap, your beavers did that?........... the government has had it all wrong.    They should employ your beavers to build their dams and save us tax payers tons of money.

----------


## Carson

Some old fark beaver threads:

In the immortal words of Lt Frank Dreben, nice beavers

Argentina and Chile say they have too many beavers, look to neighbor Brazil for ideas on how to shave their numbers

Massive water-main break that shut down the capitol for three days caused by (shakes Magic 8 Ball)... beavers?

It goes without saying that you should always be wary of infected beavers

P.S. I'm not so sure about the advice you my pick up in these threads but some of the picture on fark can be pretty funny.

----------


## Carson

> It was a Forrest Gump reference...guess it was only funny to me.  It saddens me to know that my reputation around here is so piss-poor that one of my fellow long-time RPFers thinks I'm so stupid that I don't know that a racoon is not a beaver.  
> 
> Can I try another movie reference?  "I bet you called us beavers on your radio, didn't you?  I hate being called a beaver!!!"
> 
> Or a song reference....Ohhhh, cleeean beaver.  I believe you can get me through the niiiiight.


*Forrest Gump*. That was good movie.

----------


## dannno

> Eat it


That's what she said.

----------


## Travlyr

> 


That's some busy beavers for sure. You might need quite a few traps.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Call the Police. Tell them the beavers are the neighbor's dogs and they are menacing the neighborhood.

----------


## dannno

> Call the Police. Tell them the beavers are the neighbor's dogs and they are menacing the neighborhood.


Sprinkle some crack on them first.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Call the Police. Tell them the beavers are the neighbor's dogs and they are menacing the neighborhood.


LoL, yeah right.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> LoL, yeah right.


Beavers, pit bulls, who can tell them apart when they are in the water?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Sprinkle some crack on them first.


Of course. The neighbor wouldn't have such a dangerous beaver if it weren't for the crack smoking.

----------


## oyarde

Come on AF , you should make some signs for your new beaver habitat . " Caution , entering Anti Federalist Beaver Zone " , ' Illegal Alien Beavers beware " , " Entering Anti Federalist Beaver tax area ".

----------


## Tarzan

> Come on AF , you should make some signs for your new beaver habitat . " Caution , entering Anti Federalist Beaver Zone " , ' Illegal Alien Beavers beware " , " Entering Anti Federalist Beaver tax area ".


Or, turn it into a profit center:
"Get a look at some furry Beavers... only $20 per person"

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> 3 pages of comments and I'm the first one to post this?


You know you can change your settings to get 40 comments per page instead of 10?

----------


## Rael

A bunch of wet beaver in your backyard, and your complaining???

----------


## Tinnuhana

Really? 40?
I used to work at a school on a mountain. In the woods way up on the mountain was a two-tiered beaver dam. Very interesting. Wondered what got into them to go up that far away from lower streams and ponds to build it.

----------


## XTreat

> You know you can change your settings to get 40 comments per page instead of 10?



really?

----------


## squarepusher

so I don't get this.  Isn't Anti-Fed the one usually talking of the outrages of police killing dogs, but here is planning to blow up a beaver family with dynamite?

----------


## acptulsa

> so I don't get this.  Isn't Anti-Fed the one usually talking of the outrages of police killing dogs, but here is planning to blow up a beaver family with dynamite?


Let your family dog threaten to flood his homestead and see what happens to it...

----------


## ninepointfive

> You can also get over your immediate thoughts of getting rid of them... calm down a bit... and recognize that they create a habitat that will be used by many other creatures as well. The area would become a magnet for other wildlife. Plus, they are beneficial in the pond and wetland area they created as it can stabilize your water needs and issues. If they are in an area that you use infrequently, let them be. They eat plants and bark... so, you can use the trees they have felled (once they are done with the bark) for firewood or other needs.[/url]



this

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> really?


Yes, really.

----------


## asurfaholic

> so I don't get this.  Isn't Anti-Fed the one usually talking of the outrages of police killing dogs, but here is planning to blow up a beaver family with dynamite?


*puts on shrink face*

Bad experience with women in the past.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> really?


Click on "Settings" at the upper right of this page.

Look for "My Account" on the left hand side of the settings page.

Click on "General Settings".

Scroll down about halfway to "Set number of posts per page".

BEAVERS!!!

----------


## Danke

Careful AF, I have found if you get a rep for being a beaver killer, more will show up.

----------


## XTreat

> Click on "Settings" at the upper right of this page.
> 
> Look for "My Account" on the left hand side of the settings page.
> 
> Click on "General Settings".
> 
> Scroll down about halfway to "Set number of posts per page".
> 
> BEAVERS!!!


you pretty much rock dude.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Careful AF, I have found if you get a rep for being a beaver killer, more will show up.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Careful AF, I have found if you get a rep for being a beaver killer, more will show up.


this is just a myth.

AF, were you able to eradicate the beavers?

----------


## Danke

> this is just a myth.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> this is just a myth.
> 
> AF, were you able to eradicate the beavers?


Haven't set the traps yet.

----------


## specsaregood

> Haven't set the traps yet.


you gonna eat them? my pappy always told me not to kill any animal i wasn't gonna eat.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Krugerrand

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/11284/1181269-100.stm

*Beavers putting the bite on Bridgeville park*




> Bridgeville borough manager Lori Collins told council members Monday night there is a gnawing problem in the borough's Chartiers Park.
> 
> Beavers have moved in and are cutting and gnawing trees.
> 
> Ms. Collins said she contacted the state Game Commission about the problem, which recommended wrapping roofing felt around the trees.

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

Flip it, smack it, rub it down?

----------


## jason43

If its out in the woods and isnt bothering you or a threat to safety, I'd stock it with fish and use the lake. The trees will come back. There used to be a huge beaver dammed lake behind my neighborhood when I was a kid, we used to fish and play there all the time. When the beavers would see us they'd smack the water with their tails and hide out in their lodge until we split. Cool animals that create a draw for other animals like deer if you're into hunting. I'd leave em.

----------


## ZanZibar



----------


## ShowMeLiberty

This is an actual letter sent to a man named Ryan DeVries regarding a pond on his property. It was sent by the Pennsylvania Department of Environmental Quality, State of Pennsylvania. This guy's response is hilarious, but read State's letter before you get to the response letter.


*
SUBJECT: DEQ File No.97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County*

Dear Mr. DeVries:

It has come to the attention of the Department of Environmental Quality that there has been recent unauthorized activity on the above referenced parcel of property. You have been certified as the legal landowner and/or contractor who did the following unauthorized activity:

Construction and maintenance of two wood debris dams across the outlet stream of Spring Pond.


A permit must be issued prior to the start of this type of activity. A review of the Department's files shows that no permits have been issued. Therefore, the Department has determined that this activity is in violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.


The Department has been informed that one or both of the dams partially failed during a recent rain event, causing debris and flooding at downstream locations. We find that dams of this nature are inherently hazardous and cannot be permitted. The Department therefore orders you to cease and desist all activities at this location, and to restore the stream to a free-flow condition by removing all wood and brush forming t he dams from the stream channel. All restoration work shall be completed no later than January 31, 2006.

Please notify this office when the restoration has been completed so that a follow-up site inspection may be scheduled by our staff. Failure to comply with this request or any further unauthorized activity on the site may result in this case being referred for elevated enforcement action..
We anticipate and would appreciate your full cooperation in this matter. Please feel free to contact me at this office if you have any questions.

Sincerely,

David L. Price
District Representative and Water Management Division.


*Here is the actual response sent back by Mr. DeVries:*


Re: DEQ File No. 97-59-0023; T11N; R10W, Sec. 20; Lycoming County

Dear Mr. Price,

Your certified letter dated 12/17/02 has been handed to me to respond to. I am the legal landowner but not the Contractor at 2088 Dagget Lane, Trout Run, Pennsylvania.

A couple of beavers are in the (State unauthorized) process of constructing and maintaining two wood 'debris' dams across the outlet stream of my Spring Pond. While I did not pay for, authorize, nor supervise their dam project, I think they would be highly offended that you call their skillful use of natures building materials 'debris.'

I would like to challenge your department to attempt to emulate their dam project any time and/or any place you choose. I believe I can safely state there is no way you could ever match their dam skills, their dam resourcefulness, their dam ingenuity, their dam persistence, their dam determination and/or their dam work ethic.



These are the beavers/contractors you are seeking. As to your request, I do not think the beavers are aware that they must first fill out a dam permit prior to the start of this type of dam activity.

My first dam question to you is:

(1) Are you trying to discriminate against my Spring Pond Beavers, or

(2) do you require all beavers throughout this State to conform to said dam request?

If you are not discriminating against these particular beavers, through the Freedom of Information Act, I request completed copies of all those other applicable beaver dam permits that have been issued.

(Perhaps we will see if there really is a dam violation of Part 301, Inland Lakes and Streams, of the Natural Resource and Environmental Protection Act, Act 451 of the Public Acts of 1994, being sections 324.30101 to 324.30113 of the Pennsylvania Compiled Laws, annotated.)

I have several concerns. My first concern is, aren't the beavers entitled to legal representation? The Spring Pond Beavers are financially destitute and are unable to pay for said representation -- so the State will have to provide them with a dam lawyer. The Department's dam concern that either one or both of the dams failed during a recent rain event, causing flooding, is proof that this is a natural occurrence, which the Department is required to protect. In other words, we should leave the Spring Pond Beavers alone rather than harassing them and calling them dam names.

If you want the stream 'restored' to a dam free-flow condition please contact the beavers -- but if you are going to arrest them, they obviously did not pay any at tention to your dam letter, they being unable to read English.

In my humble opinion, the Spring Pond Beavers have a right to build their unauthorized dams as long as the sky is blue, the grass is green and water flows downstream. They have more dam rights than I do to live and enjoy Spring Pond. If the Department of Natural Resources and Environmental Protection lives up to its name, it should protect the natural resources (Beavers) and the environment (Beavers' Dams).

So, as far as the beavers and I are concerned, this dam case can be referred for more elevated enforcement action right now. Why wait until 1/31/2006? The Spring Pond Beavers may be under the dam ice then and there will be no way for you or your dam staff to contact/harass them.

In conclusion, I would like to bring to your attention to a real environmental quality, health, problem in the area. It is the bears! Bears are actually defecating in our woods. I definitely believe you should be persec uting the defecating bears and leave the beavers alone. If you are going to investigate the beaver dam, watch your step! The bears are not careful where they dump!

Being unable to comply with your dam request, and being unable to contact you on your dam answering machine, I am sending this response to your dam office.

THANK YOU,

RYAN DEVRIES
& THE DAM BEAVERS

----------


## Anti Federalist

The dams were opened, the pond drained and traps set.

However, no beavers showed up to repair the dam err, damage.

The consensus is, after looking at the age of some of the beaver sticks, that the work was old, and the beavers had moved on.

The more important issue, that good stands of trees are not being killed by increasing inundation, has been addressed, which is all I cared about.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> you gonna eat them? my pappy always told me not to kill any animal i wasn't gonna eat.


I've set rat and mouse traps too...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Why am I just learning of this method now??!!




>

----------


## donnay

> Why am I just learning of this method now??!!


*shrugs*  I dunno...I posted it almost a month ago.  Looks like wicked fun, though!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *shrugs*  I dunno...I posted it almost a month ago.  Looks like wicked fun, though!


LoL, sure does, I'm out, nighters!

----------


## Democrat4Paul

given its title i am very disappointed with the content of this thread

----------


## Danke

> given its title i am very disappointed with the content of this thread


Hope this doesn't disappoint.

Warning, for adults only:  http://tinyurl.com/shavedbeavers

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hope this doesn't disappoint.
> 
> Warning, for adults only:  http://tinyurl.com/shavedbeavers


Well played sir, well played.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Posted again, 'cos Primus just, like, kicks ass and stuff!

----------


## eduardo89

This is what I thought when I read the thread title:

----------


## Danke

> This is what I thought when I read the thread title:


So did someone else:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3532184

----------


## eduardo89

> So did someone else:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3532184


Didn't see it, I usually just ignore your posts. (they're hard to read without google translate)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So did someone else:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3532184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Originally Posted by sailingaway  
> I will close this thread if I have to, so keep it within bounds.


What thread???

----------


## Danke

> What thread???


Put down the "banana" and click on those two arrows after sailingaway in the quote.

----------

